
USB 4 will support 8K and 16K displays. Here's how it'll work - doener
https://www.cnet.com/news/usb-4-will-support-8k-and-16k-displays-heres-how-itll-work/
======
0xy
Surprised it's not called USB 3.3 Gen 3x3, since whoever is responsible for
these standards is hellbent on confusing consumers.

